# Where can I find WHITE Romex 12/2 w/g?



## Reefshark (Oct 3, 2009)

I am looking for a roll (250 feet) of WHITE Romex 12/2 with ground electrical cable to finish a renovation project I started in my own home years ago before manufacturers started producing color-coded Romex wire. Now I can only find 12/2 with ground in bright yellow, and I want to finish my project in "all white" for consistency and to avoid confusion in the future. (This can really become a problem when we Floridian’s get hit with a hurricane or decide to sell the home in the future – the incompetence of insurance adjusters & inspectors in Florida is legendary!)

When I began my project, I thought I had purchased enough of the WHITE Romex wire 12/2 with ground, and I simply ran out. I put my project on hold for several years, and now that I have resumed my project, I can no longer find a roll of WHITE Romex 12/2 with ground locally. 

If you know of a company that still manufactures & sells WHITE Romex 12/2 w/ground, or a supplier that still has some in stock, please contact me. NOTE: It doesn't have to be "Romex" brand name, but it does have to be copper wire (not aluminum) and must be stamped "12/2 with ground."

If you can help, please post a reply to this thread or contact me at my e-mail address: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're clearly not an electrician. Goodbye.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think there's any major manufacturers who didn't switch to yellow.

You may try ebay.... someone may have an old roll or two up for grabs.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

electricity dosent know color!!! it really doesnt matter what color the outside jacket is, its all the same inside.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

this guy might be one of them obsessive compulsive types. my bro-in-law is that way. everything has to be " just right ".


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Before this gets closed, maybe try to find and old hardware store.
You might even be able to find some nm!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Reefshark said:


> I am looking for a roll (250 feet) of WHITE Romex 12/2 with ground electrical cable to finish a renovation project I started in my own home years ago before manufacturers started producing color-coded Romex wire.


I think you will need Doc's help.














> Now I can only find 12/2 with ground in bright yellow, and I want to finish my project in "all white" for consistency and to avoid confusion in the future.


That is one of the funnest things I have read on these forums, thanks for the great laugh.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Reefshark said:


> If you know of a company that still manufactures & sells WHITE Romex 12/2 w/ground, or a supplier that still has some in stock, please contact me. NOTE: It doesn't have to be "Romex" brand name, but it does have to be copper wire (not aluminum) and must be stamped "12/2 with ground."
> 
> If you can help, please post a reply to this thread or contact me at my e-mail address: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Tell you what. Every now and then I see an odd white roll of white 12/2 at HD or Lowes that gets returned when someone does a basement or attic clean out. When I find a roll I'll sell it to you for a significant markup plus shipping of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Get a roll of yellow 12/2 and paint it


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Reefshark said:


> When I began my project, I thought I had purchased enough of the WHITE Romex wire 12/2 with ground, and I simply ran out. I put my project on hold for several years, and now that I have resumed my project, I can no longer find a roll of WHITE Romex 12/2 with ground locally.


Solution! White spray paint does wonders to yellow romex.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

this is getting funnier!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Marc S. has some in his inventory. You might try PM'ing him.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'm pretty sure Marc S. has some in his inventory. You might try PM'ing him.


 
Peter, you should have tons of it yourself. Everyone knows you don't use 12-2 on 20a circuts, but zip cord instead.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I've got some 12-3 white...or is it grey...i don't remember


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Gets some 12/2 UF.. that still comes in white :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I've got some 12-3 white...or is it grey...i don't remember


NO!!!! ITS GOTTA BE WHITE!!:laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Well before this gets kabashed I gotta admit I used an old roll of white 12/3 for home runs when I redid my own kitchen a while back, just so when my service got inspected I did not have to explain anything......:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Who cares?

Any proper electrician will be able to tell the difference, anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Run it through the washing machine with a couple cups of bleach.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got a little bit of white 12-2, but it's for "special occasions". I'm not letting it go for anything. 

Oh, by the way, this thread is closed since you're not an electrician. Try eBay.


----------

